# 2008 Ford F450 Crew Cab!



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just got my new toy the other day. F450 Crew cab in Dark Shadow Grey with 6.4L

Has a flip over goose-neck in the bed and this thing really hauls. Now i need to set it up for lights / strobes. Is a unique truck because up until a few weeks ago it was the personal vehicle of Matt Kenseth #18 himself. Very cool truck. Am having is signed by Matt and Jack Roush end of June.

Nice rig with just over 11,000 miles.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats, nice looking truck, in my opinion the nicest truck on the road today.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

The biggest question is...what to use for a plow.

I'm planning on residentials only LOL. Just kidding!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice rig. I bet it takes longer to take that cab off to do engine repairs. Good luck on resale out of warranty. I do like the color though and truck is pretty.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

You may not want to call Matt Kenseth the "#18 himself" to his face, since he actually drives the #*17* Dewalt tools Ford. 

Nice truck, though.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Update*

Sorry for the Typo folks.

#17 Dewalt car.

Darn laptops are a pita.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

BigDave12768;782243 said:


> Nice rig. I bet it takes longer to take that cab off to do engine repairs. Good luck on resale out of warranty. I do like the color though and truck is pretty.


I'm just glad that the company is in business, not sold out 60% to the government and not shafting hundreds of their dealers out of franchise.

I wasn't trying to start a Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge argument here folks. I really don't care what anyone else's favorite truck brands are. I like Fords, I drive Fords and I don't bash others for their choice of truck. I have over 1 million miles on Ford trucks and I've been happy so far knock on wood.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

If I could have any truck I wanted that would be it,I`ll take mine in Black please.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

tuna;782259 said:


> If I could have any truck I wanted that would be it,I`ll take mine in Black please.


I traded my 2005 F150 Supercab STX. Black on black on black in on this truck actually. While I LOVE having a black truck, I HATE.....washing it every 10 seconds. The photo was taken with the truck not being washed for 2 weeks and several rain-storms.

This is a photo of my other ride used for work. 1989 F250 7.3 IDI diesel 4x4 Auto. 266,000 miles and still going strong. Rough and tough. Getting new Discover STs this summer and I also have a 7.5' Snow-way with DP for it in the winter. I don't plow full-time but if you have a truck like this 89...it needs to plow. Only upgrades are the lightbar (MX7000 w/ traffic advisor and strobes), Sony CD-MP3 player and modified air-cleaner cover. Throws the black smoke up hills...pretty.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Love the truck!!!

Next step, get a hold of Spartan Diesel Technologies and make that 6.4 all it can be!!! 
Trust me, it's worth it.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

oman1999;782257 said:


> I'm just glad that the company is in business, not sold out 60% to the government and not shafting hundreds of their dealers out of franchise.
> 
> I wasn't trying to start a Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge argument here folks. I really don't care what anyone else's favorite truck brands are. I like Fords, I drive Fords and I don't bash others for their choice of truck. I have over 1 million miles on Ford trucks and I've been happy so far knock on wood.


great post :salute:


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

nice truck enjoy the new 6.4


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Update*

Picked up a Meyer Lot Pro full trip blade. All options including the brush guards for my lights. Hopefully installed before August 1.

Also got the rest of my mount parts for the 89 f250. Should have both trucks up and ready to go in a few weeks.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

oman1999;789250 said:


> Picked up a Meyer Lot Pro full trip blade. All options including the brush guards for my lights. Hopefully installed before August 1.
> 
> Also got the rest of my mount parts for the 89 f250. Should have both trucks up and ready to go in a few weeks.


Of all of the blades, you buy a Meyer???????????? 
Anything but a Meyer. The only thing that puts the cherry on that 6.4 sundae is a stainless Fisher XV. JMO


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry folks. It was either Meyer, Western or Sno-Way on this truck. Meyer won the coin toss on price. Picked up a great unit for peanuts. Gotta love people getting out of the plowing game before they use their new plow.

I've never had a problem with Meyer, or any plow really. It helps that I can weld, cut, solder and repair just about anything on any plow. Pump rebuilds, hoses, wiring, doesn't matter to me.

I haven't seen a 9 foot straight blade built as tough as the Meyer Lot Pro. Have pushed a lot of snow with these plows. Fischers are like big-foot around here, you hear about them but never see one other than bad pictures. lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

oman1999;789350 said:


> Fischers are like big-foot around here, you hear about them but never see one other than bad pictures. lol


I will second that.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

hit me up if you want to light that thing up...i knwo all kids of cool tricks for those trucks....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

oman1999;789350 said:


> Sorry folks. It was either Meyer, Western or Sno-Way on this truck. Meyer won the coin toss on price. Picked up a great unit for peanuts. Gotta love people getting out of the plowing game before they use their new plow.
> 
> I've never had a problem with Meyer, or any plow really. It helps that I can weld, cut, solder and repair just about anything on any plow. Pump rebuilds, hoses, wiring, doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I haven't seen a 9 foot straight blade built as tough as the Meyer Lot Pro. Have pushed a lot of snow with these plows. Fischers are like big-foot around here, you hear about them but never see one other than bad pictures. lol


Yeah, you're gonna need to know how to weld, cut, solder and repair just about anything on a plow if you're buying a Meyer.
BTW, pass on some of those "bad pictures" of Fishers I'd love to see them.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

We simply have little to no support for fisher plows in my area. I've not seen one in use that wasn't on an older truck, and a very old plow. I know fishers are good units. But when you are buying a plow for less than 1/3 of the new price and it comes with all wiring and mounts for your truck...you aren't too picky.

We see Western, Meyer, BOSS and Sno-Way here. Maybe 1 or 2 blizzards. No Fishers, Hiniker or Curtis to speak of.

We have a ton of hours on our 8 foot lot-pro and no problems yet.

This has turned in to another Ford vs. Dodge vs. Chevy discussion. I don't care what other people use for equipment. I didn't ask for an opinion, I just posted about my plow set-up. 

BTW. My closest Fisher Dealer is over 40 miles away from the Rockford area. In contrast there are 6 Meyer dealers within 20 miles of the rockford stateline area. I like the plow and the features and i'll keep it so that I can use my truck in a pinch.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Very nice truck! I wish you the very best with it.

After seeing your picture, I really like that gray color. 

Can you take some pictures of the interior(if you wouldnt mind)?

I may be picking one of these up also in the very near future. 

Please let us know if there are any oddities found or anything that makes this truck great or just so-so.

I look forward to your reply.

Joe


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I purchased the '08 as a daily driver. Don't tow anything with it for the most part. Was a way better deal than the '06 SRW I was looking at so now it's mine.

Things I like about the 450:

Smaller turning circle than an '08 350 due to the wider front end. Upfitter switches are awesome. Tons of storage space inside the cab with very little noise from road and engine. Power seat and pedals are nice for me. In the summer I sit lower and just drive. When plowing in an 08' I raise the seat all the way to the top and I can see fore and aft a lot easier. I'm only 5'8".

Will have to see how well it pushes snow with the 9.0 Meyer, but the traction control, rear sensors and low-end torque of the 6.4 worked really well last winter. I'm a little worried that the dual rears will hinder traction as they may tend to ride over the snow.

For a true dually plow truck. I'd much rather have a std. cab 450, with a dump bed with removable sides. Shorter wheel-base and easier to see out the back.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Got any spare mounts or wiring for the new '08+ laying around?? Just bought an '08 F250 and am trying to find an "economical" way of getting my Western UltraMount installed. $1100+ just to get it put on the truck! Ouch!


----------

